# Have I spoiled them?



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Every time my girls see me (which is quite often, as their cage is in the living room!), they press up against the cage bars, biting the cage or reaching out for me.

I think they have become so accustomed to being let out all the time that they expect to be let out every time I get near their cage!

What have I done?

I just want them to be able to play together, in their cage, and be happy!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine are the same, they are very antisocial.

No matter how many toys I have tried in the past, mine are just not content unless they are out. Just let them out as often as you can


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yuppp mine are the same, if i am busy, they are sitting there with their little faces at the door begging to come out, makes me feel sooo bad!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine do it as well and it makes me feel really bad when i can't let them out. They won't play with any of the toys they've got in the cage either.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Siwain said:


> Mine do it as well and it makes me feel really bad when i can't let them out. They won't play with any of the toys they've got in the cage either.


Mine don't seem to have any interest in toys either lol


----------



## flogging_molly (Jul 18, 2008)

awww they just love you thats all


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

awww they just really love you! My ratties aren't interested in playing outside their cage unless they can play with me, and they really know how to make you feel guilty when you're not playing with them enough......little buggers! 


{{{runs off to play with ratties}}}


----------



## Dumbo_Queen (Jul 20, 2008)

Same here, mine are always climbing over each other so they can be the first one out.....

....So my advice is to stop worrying and just enjoy the fact that they love you and want to spend all thir time with you!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments!


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine do that too!  They just want to spend time with you!

Bear says: "Momma, pweez let me out! I wanna play!!!" Yogi says: " I gotta get out of here! Yum... NOODLES!!!" (I let them out. Yogi runs for my plate. Oh No!!! Look at that rat run with a noodle twice the length as he is 8O ) Lol, every time....


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine are housed in my office and whenever I am there, they look like they just got a life long sentence. All four squeezed together, noses through the hardware cloth, hands on the wire"we want out".
So of course that's what I do. They know that the drama pays off. It's a reward for me too; how can you say "no" and miss out on holding their soft little bodies?
It is impossible to spoil rats IMHU

I am sure when they are "alone" there, that they are happy and playing or sleeping.


----------

